# Starter installation - SR20



## redhat-z (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm not really looking for the easy way, I just think there is a better way than how I did it this afternoon.

1. Disconnect battery.
2. Remove air box and related hoses.
3. Scrape knuckles trying to access starter bolts.
4. Raise vehicle to access starter.
5. Disconnect hot lead.
6. Disconnect BLK/YLW wire.
7. Remove starter bolts completely.
8. Listen while starter clunks on the parking lot pavement.
9. Pray that you bought the correct $130 starter when the parts store asked if you wanted the Hitachi or Mitsubishi.
10. Place remanufactured starter in bellhousing opening.
11. Hug the exhaust and tranny while reaching through the cv shaft opening trying to thread the lower starter bolt in and rotating the starter while the wind is rushing up your pant legs. May take 5 - 120 min.

To make a long story short, I know, too late, this procedure sucks. Any input would be most appriciated.


----------



## McCoy (Sep 16, 2003)

redhat-z said:


> To make a long story short, I know, too late, this procedure sucks. Any input would be most appriciated.


Yeah... get a helper :thumbup:


----------

